# EZDrummer vs. Superior Drummer



## Cancer (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying one or the other to use with the Electronic expansion pack. Pros and con of each? I know that the ezd samples are 16 bit as opposed to the 24 bit ones on Superior, but is there anything else I need to know?

Thanks.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 12, 2011)

EZ drummer is effectively the cheaper version of SD, not overly versatile you mix the drums directly for levels etc, opposed to the mic approach of SD.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 13, 2011)

EzDrummer is more akin to Steven Slate Drums - pre-mixed and treated sounds that are ready to go. You can balance your levels and make little tweaks, but the sounds are pretty much what you get. Awesome if you're not an experienced mixer, because the sounds are already dialed in for you. Not so great however if you don't want the exact same drumsound as ever other guy using EzDrummer.

Superior is raw, unmixed, untreated drum samples. Each EzDrummer expansion is actually a kit from one of the Superior sets, mixed and treated. So technically anything you hear in EzDrummer can be reproduced in Superior. (but not vice versa). If you're experienced with mixing drums (or are looking to learn) Superior is a MUCH more powerful and versatile program, because you can build your own drum sound and kit from the ground up. 

So the short answer is that EzDrummer and it's expansions are post-production samples using the kits from Superior (for the most part. there's a few exceptions like the funk and trash kits). I.E. - Metalheads = a mixed and treated kit from Metal Foundry. 

Here's a partial list to give you reference. On the left is the EZX (EzDrummer), on the right is the Superior version:

Vintage Rock - Custom and Vintage
Latin Percussion - Latin set from original Superior 1.0
DFH - based on original DFH samples, I think it's the SONOR kit from Superior 1 or 2
Nashville - Music City USA


You get the basic idea. EzDrummer offers a pretty good sampling of the sounds in each of Superior's lineup, but pre-mixed and radio ready for people not looking to get into the depths of tweaking and mixing drums. They're great sounds, but not nearly as versatile or tweakable as Superior.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 13, 2011)

Also, if you're looking to buy EzDrummer packs, now's the time! They're onsale right now, less than $40 each - that's 1/2 price!


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 16, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Also, if you're looking to buy EzDrummer packs, now's the time! They're onsale right now, less than $40 each - that's 1/2 price!



I bought superior 2.0 for $199 and the metal foundry expansion for $99 on sale, i normally would be forking over $500 plus taxes for it, hopefully the sale is still going on


----------



## yellow (Aug 17, 2011)

like people said ezdrummeris like a lite version of sd2. ezdrummer is simpler and less customizable,and i think its a better choice for entry level drum software users. the customization in sd2 is pretty extensive, and bdf2 is just overwhelming, and sd2 is a lot bigger in size. 

what you need to know, i think, is ezdrummer is simpler to use and tweak, and sd2 is more difficult but more advanced in its sounds.

if youre just starting out, id go with ezdrummer or xln addictive drums (with the metalhead ezx and/or drumkit from hell ezx for ezdrummer - or the metal and diabolic adpak for addictive), but if you wanna go all out, sd2 has a lot more, plus if you do play metal, the metal foundry sdx and evil drums sdx expansions are serious, like 40 gigs each seriuos.

btw,bdf2 also has evil drums expansion, and i think it might be the best drum software, even though i prefer toontrack.


----------



## filipe200x (Sep 4, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> You get the basic idea. EzDrummer offers a pretty good sampling of the sounds in each of Superior's lineup, but pre-mixed and radio ready for people not looking to get into the depths of tweaking and mixing drums. They're great sounds, but not nearly as versatile or tweakable as Superior.



Although this isn't my thread i have to thank you ArrowHead. I thought SD was for me, but now i see EZ will do all the job that i need. Thanks!


----------

